# lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro



## simmi321 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo , ich möchte mir ein echolot zulegen und diese 2 stehen zur Auswahl. Was würdet ihr mir raten ?
Gruß Simmi


----------



## Marf22 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Die beiden Geräte kannste überhaupt nicht miteinader vergleichen. Ähnlich als ob du ne Banane essen willst und fragst, welche Birnen und Äpfel den nu besser dazu bestimmt sind?


Was willst du machen, wo willste fischen, und, und, und.......


----------



## simmi321 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Im Rhein und altrhein Max bis 20meter


----------



## simmi321 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Naja hatte noch nie was mit echoloten zu tun , aber diese 2 liegen in meinem Budget.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die unterschiede erklären. Ich habe eigentlich das Elite 4.x dsi bevorzugt habe aber bedenken wg des kleinen Display.


----------



## simmi321 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Na aber es werden doch auf beiden fische angezeigt ?/?


----------



## simmi321 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Elite-Serie/Elite-4x-DSI/
Auf der HP wirds zumindest als fischfinder betitelt


----------



## Marf22 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Na aber es werden doch auf beiden fische angezeigt ?/?



NÖ.....das Mark ist nen Echo......das DSI nen "Bodenstrukturscanner"


----------



## Marf22 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Das eine ist ein DSI, was vorrangig die Bodenstruktur anzeigt. Man kann zwar auch mit viel Übung Fische erahnen, jedoch kann ich mir dies bei dem 4er anhand seines kleinen Displays und der Auflösung kaum vorstellen. 

Das andere ist ein richtiges Echolot und für dein Einsatzgebiet ist das 5x pro auch in Ordnung. Hat ein schönes Display und zeigt zuverlässig Tiefe an. Glaube aber bitte nicht, das du rausfährst und prompt die dicken Sicheln unter deinem Boot auf dich warten. Ne Sichel zeigt dir ein Echo nur an, wenn der Fisch von Links nach Rechts sauber durch deinen Geberwinkel paddelt. Alles andere wird als Teilsicheln oder Striche angezeigt. Das muss man erst mal lernen, diese zu deuten. 

Ich habe das Mark 5x pro selber und bin zufrieden, natürlich geht immer mehr, aber in der Preisklasse aus der Lowrance/Eagle/Cuda-Reihe wohl das beste aufgrund des großen Displays. Finger weg von den kleinen Displays, als Angler wirst du da nicht wirklich mit glücklich!


----------



## Fuhlman (5. November 2012)

*AW: lowrance elite-4x dsi oder mark-5x pro*

Moin, Moin,

werde mir das Mark 5x Pro kaufen...
Angele mit dem Boot in Schleswig Holstein
Sehlendorfer Strand, Weissenhaus, Eitz

Grüße aus Blekendorf
Carsten


----------

